# I Need A Slieighty Conversion



## Tokyo (Dec 10, 2007)

I need to find a place that i can buy a sileighty front enb conversion and have it shipped to me! thanks for the help


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you know, google is your friend....


----------



## Tokyo (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah i tryed lookin on there but all i could find is forums talkin about them..


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

then you didn't look hard enough. look on ebay, and other 240sx forums in the classifieds.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im looking for the z80 conversion myself. 
pretty expensive...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> im looking for the z80 conversion myself.
> pretty expensive...


the one with the datsun front end? looks awesome, and looks much better IMO.
they're pretty hard to find now aren't they?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

from what i can tell they are. 
an aussie company has em and so does a japanese company.
3500 ausd... ouch
id like to find one though.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)




----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

god i love that.
gl finding one...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah tell me about it. 
ill probably just stick to my silvia conversion...


----------

